# A natural from Spain



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys!

In December Alfshooter sent me some amazing slingshots, well there was one in particular that had my attention from the first moment. 
A natural fork, super comfortable in my hand, a feeling that is hard to find.
I didn't shot this slingshot until 2 days ago when I started to try different bands, lengths, widths&#8230;&#8230;
For the last couple years I used TTF slingshots and the last time I used a natural was long time ago.
But after to test this natural beauty I have to say that I chose this slingshot as my "main" slingshot, and I shot always the same slingshot. 
For this reason I am back to the origins, a natural slingshot and OTT , back from where I started hahah how funny.

Thanks for watching and take care!

Have a great sunday


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

The natoral Fork is wonderful....compliment to master Alf!!!

Your video is...I don't have enough english words to say....socio, che sei un grande ormai è un dato di fatto, ma, c***o io ogni volta che ti vedo resto con la bocca sempre più spalancata...!!!

Fantastico!

Great!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

What can I say 
so cool Volp 
And the target still looks good  
( Next time I put a peace of hair in it to torture my tax employes / aka politics  )
Cheers


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> The natoral Fork is wonderful....compliment to master Alf!!!
> 
> Your video is...I don't have enough english words to say....socio, che sei un grande ormai è un dato di fatto, ma, c***o io ogni volta che ti vedo resto con la bocca sempre più spalancata...!!!
> 
> ...


hahaha Socio! non farmi ridere!

Sono felice che ti sia piaciuto il video!

Ora ti saluto dicendoti grazie ma credo che ci sentiremo presto 

Ciao



leon13 said:


> What can I say
> so cool Volp
> And the target still looks good
> ( Next time I put a peace of hair in it to torture my tax employes / aka politics  )
> Cheers


What can I say? it is true....I love the target you gave me !!!

Take care my Friend


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Master !! :bowdown: ! , Everything shines in your hands !!! I'm glad that you like and you fit like a glove, for me is a pride and honor that have in 1st row !!!

A big hug and :king: practice for when we meet, it will be tremendous !!!


----------



## BrotherDave (Oct 29, 2012)

So you haven't shot ott or a natural for a couple of years. You pick one up, and two days latter you're lighting (and extinguishing) matches? Clearly it's not the frame, the band configuration,or anything else that matters; it's the shooter. Always inspiring to watch your videos.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I can't even light a match in the wind, let alone think about igniting it and then extinguishing it with a slingshot.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

alfshooter said:


> Master !! :bowdown: ! , Everything shines in your hands !!! I'm glad that you like and you fit like a glove, for me is a pride and honor that have in 1st row !!!
> 
> A big hug and :king: practice for when we meet, it will be tremendous !!!


Gracias Tio Alf!!!  le metiste un poco de tu polvo magico a esta resortera 

un abrazo!! ciao!!



BrotherDave said:


> So you haven't shot ott or a natural for a couple of years. You pick one up, and two days latter you're lighting (and extinguishing) matches? Clearly it's not the frame, the band configuration,or anything else that matters; it's the shooter. Always inspiring to watch your videos.


Thanks a lot for your comment my Friend!! 

I have to tell you that with some slingshots I have a very hard time to find the right "point" but with other everything it comes naturally 

Take care



brucered said:


> I can't even light a match in the wind, let alone think about igniting it and then extinguishing it with a slingshot.


if it is windy i can not light a match either!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Volp , You look very natural with that slingshot


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice you are trying alternative ways and setups. We can't learn if we don't try things that are new. I started with OTT but ended up TTF...don't know why really...I think one is as good as the other. I think it has more to do with my favorite template being TTF and most of my frames are of that template...hammer grip such as my avitar's SS. And I like the side slots instead of ties on forks.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> Volp , You look very natural with that slingshot


 :rofl: :rofl: this was really good!!! You made smile!!!



Chuck Daehler said:


> Nice you are trying alternative ways and setups. We can't learn if we don't try things that are new. I started with OTT but ended up TTF...don't know why really...I think one is as good as the other. I think it has more to do with my favorite template being TTF and most of my frames are of that template...hammer grip such as my avitar's SS. And I like the side slots instead of ties on forks.


For me Chuck it was the same, I started OTT with naturals like every child  well after a while I ended TTF and I use this style for the past couple years and now OTT again and natural.

The end is like the beginning  we are in a big loop.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

As usual great vid and great shooter!!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

grappo73 said:


> As usual great vid and great shooter!!!


Grazie Grappo!

take care 

Volp


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Siempre un placer ver tus videos!!! lo malo es que los veo en la oficina, y me dan ganas de salir a tirar jajajaja

Excelente resortera natural, y definitivamente una excelente punteria, ya sea TTF o OTT.

Saludos Volp!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

BAT said:


> Siempre un placer ver tus videos!!! lo malo es que los veo en la oficina, y me dan ganas de salir a tirar jajajaja
> 
> Excelente resortera natural, y definitivamente una excelente punteria, ya sea TTF o OTT.
> 
> Saludos Volp!


Jajaja es verdad a mi me pasa lo mismo cuando estoy trabajando!!
Gracias BAT!
Cuidate!!

Volp


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful frame ... great shooting!!! What a lovely combination.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Congratulations you both! This natural beauty has her new home and a guard in you. Thanks for the video


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

BrotherDave said:


> So you haven't shot ott or a natural for a couple of years. You pick one up, and two days latter you're lighting (and extinguishing) matches? Clearly it's not the frame, the band configuration,or anything else that matters; it's the shooter. Always inspiring to watch your videos.


Completely agree!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Charles said:


> Beautiful frame ... great shooting!!! What a lovely combination.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks Charles!!! 



Tremoside said:


> Congratulations you both! This natural beauty has her new home and a guard in you. Thanks for the video


I am happy that you enjoyed the video!!!

It is always nice to read your comments!

Take care



Peter Recuas said:


> BrotherDave said:
> 
> 
> > So you haven't shot ott or a natural for a couple of years. You pick one up, and two days latter you're lighting (and extinguishing) matches? Clearly it's not the frame, the band configuration,or anything else that matters; it's the shooter. Always inspiring to watch your videos.
> ...


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Bob Fionda said:


> :yeahthat:


   grazie! ciao


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Golly, great shooters and shooting again there Volp, ya little dynamo! No explanation required for going OTT my friend. I've done it a few times myself. I don't even care if people find out. Sometimes backwards *is* forwards dang it, and I gotta be me... :blush:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> Golly, great shooters and shooting again there Volp, ya little dynamo! No explanation required for going OTT my friend. I've done it a few times myself. I don't even care if people find out. Sometimes backwards *is* forwards dang it, and I gotta be me... :blush:


"sometimes backwards is forwards" I really like this saying, if I only I would have understood and accepted it years ago when I was younger 

Thanks a lot CornDawg!!

Take care my Friend

Volp


----------

